# Cornsnake in a fish tank?



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

So the other day, my mum asked me if a (large) glass fish tank would be suitable for a corn snake to live in once it gets older. Her partner has one he doesnt use any more and is thinking of getting rid of it. If I want it, then I get first refusal. I said I wasn't sure, but probably not as the original lid would not be secure.

But thinking about it, could it be done? I'm wondering if it's possible to create a top-opening, hinged, lockable lid from wood..?

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi,
imo yes and people do.

as long as the tank is big enough to house a full grown grown but you'll more than likely have to build a custom lid suitable,

bearing in mind you need the correct ventilation and somewhere to place lights and if your using a heatmat a hole to thread the wire. 
also make sure the lid is secure as corns are very strong and can/will push the lid off.

you'll need to scrub it down properly too due to the bacteria from the previous fish


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

Yes no problem at all but make sure you get a secure tight well ventilated lid on it


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

heron said:


> So the other day, my mum asked me if a (large) glass fish tank would be suitable for a corn snake to live in once it gets older. Her partner has one he doesnt use any more and is thinking of getting rid of it. If I want it, then I get first refusal. I said I wasn't sure, but probably not as the original lid would not be secure.
> 
> But thinking about it, could it be done? I'm wondering if it's possible to create a top-opening, hinged, lockable lid from wood..?
> 
> Has anyone done this before?


This might help, as snake vivs go aquariums may not be the best bet. Wood is far better as an insulator and the snake can not be observed from all angles which may cause stress and feeding problems.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...g-aquariums-mesh-lids-guards.html#post6357530


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Cornsnake.*

Hi there. Yes I do not see why you couldn't build yourself a secure lid for the aquarium. 
I would probably measure the tank to see if it's suitable though. From what I know I'm sure that a adult corn can be housed comfortably in a minimum of 36”x 18”x18”(LxWxH)

Brooke x


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The only thing would be keeping the heat in with a glass tank. Glass doesn't hold the heat as well as wood does which is why most vivs are made from wood :2thumb:. If you put some of those Exo-Terra backgrounds around the 2 sides & on the back this would help to hold the heat a bit. You could also place the tank on polystyrene tiles (put tiles then heat mat & then the tank) as this would also help to keep the heat in. How big is the tank? An adult corn will live in a 3 x 18 x 18 viv so as long as the tank is the same or similar measurements it will be fine :2thumb:.


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help guys. 

I've seen the tank before and from what I remember it was fairly big. I still need to measure it though.

Interesting point about heat loss. The polystyrene tiles seem a good idea, potentially these could even go around 3 sides of the tank with a background.

I have a long time to plan this as my corn is only very young right now and no more than 12". Would be good to recycle/reuse and save money at the same time though!

If anyone reading this has any photos of a converted aquarium please feel free to post them


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Clearseal do secure viv lids for conventional tanks- my 3ft one for my corn cost about £35. Photos on my profile.


----------



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

Just make sure you take the fish out... :lol2:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

IMO and as i've dicovered, glass aquariums are pretty rubbish regarding holding heat, and can get affected by sunlight more so than a wooden viv.

Corn snakes are escape artists, as all snakes, so a secure lid is essential.

Corns dont need any lighting of any kind, personally in an aquraium that'd complicate things what with fitting a gaurd, especially in the lid.

Brooke your'e right, that size is more than adequate for an adult corn, but personally, I'd keep an adult in a 50/64 ltr RUB.

As long as you cover some of the sides to give him a bit of privacy and make sure the lid fits and is like a bombproof bunker, then I cant see why not as long as it is the right size for the snake.


----------

